# هل تعرفون اي شئ عن الفحص الهندسي لانابيب الحفر؟؟



## fantom (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مبارك عليكم الشهر
عندي استفسار عن الفحص الهندسي لانابيب الحفر واذا كان لدى احد الاعظاء بعض الاوليات عن تلوين الانابيب بعد انهاء الفحص المواصفات القياسية المتبعة في api ارجو الرد السريع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محايد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام
جرب الرابط التالي ستجد كا شيء عن OCTG
http://www.inter-mountain.com/octg.htm


----------



## alwancanoon (3 مايو 2011)

اضافة الى ردنا على استفسارك السابق راجع كاتالوك ( aidc ) مع التقدير


----------

